# Conectividad plc siemens 7200  a ethernet



## luis diaz garcia (Sep 14, 2008)

Hola , que gusto saludarlos y particfipar por primera vezen este foro. Yo soy un estudiante de universidad y como proyecto de tesis tendre que supervisar diferentes procesos controlados por diferentes modelos de plc y conectar todos estos a una red ethernet. uno de ellos es el plc siemens s7200 con cpu 224. No tengo conocimineto sobre este plc ya que yo siempre he manejado la marca allen bradley y me gustaria me informen detalladamente de como es que puedo conectar este plc a una red ethernet(ya que este tiene un puerto ethernet), ademas cual es el programa el el que puedo desarrollar el algoritmo de control en ladder asi como que program me permite conectarme al plc desde el orddenador y finalmente si con labview o lookout puedo hacer la interfaz de supervision para este plc . Muchas gracias de antemano por su atensión y ayuda.


----------



## tavoaleman (Sep 17, 2008)

el programa que se utilza para programar los plc de la serie 200 de siemens se llama step 7 microwin, ahorita anda por la version 4. no estoy seguro, pero creo que puedes descargar un demo desde la pagina de siemens. con respecto a la conexion con el labview, no conozco mucho de esto, pero creo que una manera de hacerlo es instalando un servidor opc con drivers para s7-200, y despues configurar el labview como cliente opc. esa es mas o menos la idea, la verdad es que nunca he realizado algun proyecto con labview y no se como es que funciona. lo que si he hecho es levantar un servidor opc para s7-200 con un programa que se llama kepserver, en la pagina se encuentra un demo, pero para descargarlo debes registrarte.


----------



## jmau (Ago 20, 2009)

Hola!
necesito me den una recomendacion, pues me han solicitado q haga un estudio para la universidad, se trata de conectar en red a unos 12 PLC's S7-200, mi pregunta esta, q tipo de red deberia aplicar, soy nuevo en el tema.
Esto es lo q quiero hacer, cada PLC esta conectado a una PC, hay una PC principal q es la del Profesor, el podra acceder desde esta a cualquier PLC y revisarlo, tambien, cualquier persona podra desde cualquier puesto acceder a otro PLC de la red.
De antemano, gracias por cualquier comentario....


----------

